# New Member at Knapps Narrows



## ChezNous (Jun 12, 2012)

I want to disspell some myths! The narrows here at Tilghman Island are very doable and rewarding but one needs to pay close attention. if you stay in the channel 6 foot depths are fine on all but very low tides but on lower tides you must be very careful, and the passage it well worth it. When entering from the west, "the Bay" stay to the right side of the marked channel and at the last red marker #4 You must be able to "leave your business card" on the marker. In fact if you are being pinched you can go inside this marker but you still want to be able to "leave your business card" on the marker this way as well. Leave your business card means, you can lean overboard and touch the marker.
After clearing this marker keep to the right side of the channel and stay clear of Tar Island. REMEMBER, THIS IS WHEN YOU ARE ENTERING FROM THE BAY OR THE WEST NOT FROM THE EAST OR THE CHOPTANK. Obviously when entering from the East/Choptank you must stay to the left for the channel and hug the "Red#4" and "leave your business card on it"! The channel is narrow and not in the apparent middle but follow these directions and you will fair well!

Knapps Narrows host a couple of marinas, restaurants and some inns. It is a great destination for a trip steeped in Chesapeake Waterman's traditions.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

You should post this on activecaptain as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

agreed ChesNouz - have gone through probably a dozen times over the last 30 years - thanks!


----------

